# Low reps vs high reps for lean, cut up look



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm not looking to get really big. I want the lean, spartan warrior type highly cut and slim look (but not skinny). I'm on a minimal carb keto diet all the time. Basically i just drink water and eat meat and fish. I'm also just doing compound lifts 3 times a week (squats/bench/press/deads/pull ups). Just walking for cardio so I don't lose too much muscle.

But what rep range would be best to achieve the physique i'm after? Higher weight and 5 reps or lower weight and 10 reps? Or even less weight and higher reps still?


----------



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Personally, I respond to different excercises differently. This whole game is finding what suits you as you will differ to the person next to you.

For curls - I'll do 8/10 with a light weight and tense really tight. pumps will be insane. Chest however and deads I'll do heavy for fewer reps - eg 5 and maybe add an extra set with a lighter weight an more of a focus on form and contractions.

People reccommend 3 sets of 8 for begginers to grow and higher than that is strength. However you generally can't get stronger without getting bigger.

And I know plenty of guys that grow on high reps - 'low' weight.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

it doesnt make alot of difference...but tbh if your starting out....you need to be bulking....the spartan look is harder to get that you think...and tbh some would need to train years and hammer diet/cardio to do so


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Mix it up fella, muscle will respond to change! Being a lean mens health body (I.e. ryan reynolds physique) is all about careful nutrition! Anyone who says its easy to get and maintain the physiques they achieve will probably be a bit of a plonker!!

Do high reps for 2-3 weeks followed by low reps for a similar time period etc... Incorporate different methods, supserset, rest pause, forced reps, negatives etc

Ensure you keep the compound movements in and aim to add weight to the bar, add reps or reduce rest time etc.. So your constantly improving!

I quite like the ryan reynolds or lean look as you say; he's got a cracking physique :0) probably has no legs mind but mehhh haha 

Wish you the best mate!


----------



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the replies. Been a massive help. I'm gonna cycle 2 weeks of 5 reps and 2 weeks of 10 reps to start with and see how I go on.

Any points on my diet? Is my low carbs and water diet ok? I feel really good on it and whenever I go back to eating high carbs i feel really bloated, lethargic and gasy. I was cycling carbs and having a carb up day once a week. But I eventually dropped my carb up day all together as I felt like crap on the carbs day and the day after it. I'd like to carry on with the keto diet but only if it's not going to hinder progress.

Thanks again


----------

